# Need Swirl Texturer - Danville, IN



## BigBird (Jul 4, 2012)

Looking for someone to swirl texture a 12 x 12 newly drywalled ceiling to match rest of living room. Drop ceiling was taken out. All materials provided.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Someday when I grow up I want to become a certified Swirl Texturer Professional


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

are you payin fro travel 
we could do that in a dy for you


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I could swirl tex that 12x12 in 30 minutes . Would have to charge you three days work though... That's a whole lot of hoofin to Indiania and back...:yes:


----------



## BigBird (Jul 4, 2012)

We are looking for someone local but thanks for the replies.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

reitz8 said:


> We are looking for someone local but thanks for the replies.


 I can make ya a vid.....It's easy to do...:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I can make ya a vid.....It's easy to do...:yes:


I want to see a vid of that









I'm serious too:yes:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I want to see a vid of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your a POPCORN JUNKIE and a video FREAK,,, Me thinks you need to make a trip to New Zealand and spend some time with some REAL SHEEP!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

2buck ! atleast ya could give me a Thanks ! I was only Jokin !No more sheep joke for you! your cutoff for the next week!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Your a POPCORN JUNKIE and a video FREAK,,, Me thinks you need to make a trip to New Zealand and spend some time with some REAL SHEEP!


I missed this post some how

2 sheep jokes a day in one week for punishment:yes::jester:

A couple months back there was this trial in the Oklahoma courts. A man was being tried for fornicating with a sheep, since that's illegal an' all. Anyway, the key witness was an old fella who was walking along the highway by the farm where the sheep was raised. The prosecutor asked the witness what he saw:

'Well, I was walkin' along, and saw this sheep just'a eatin' grass. And then this fella walks up from behind the sheep, real quiet-like.'

'And then what?' asked the prosecutor.

'Then he unbuckled his belt, and pulled the sheep close.'

'And what happened after that?'

'Well,' said the witness, 'they sorta shook for a couple of minutes. THEN, afterwards, the sheep turned around... an' licked him!'

Just then one of the members of the jury leaned over to the jury member next to him and said, 'You know .. a good sheep'll do that.'


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::brows:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I can throw it up fast


----------

